# What next???



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So, earlier today I thought I'd better pop out to Mercadona to get a few bits and pieces. There was a wet patch on the floor which I didnt see - until it was too late. I went crashing to the floor!! I was so embarrassed, I tried to stand up and pretend nothing had happened, as you do in these situations. But I couldnt the pain in my knee was excruciating. Anyway the staff came running up and got me to my feet, they took me out the back and put ice on my rapidly swelling knee. It was obvious that all was not well, so they called the medico who turned up, took one look at my knee and insisted I went to hospital. So they got me in an ambulance and off we went.... Anyway to cut a long story short, I have broken my knee and now have an ankle to thigh plaster on my leg - for six bloody weeks!!! My car is in mercadona carpark and my husband is in the UK.

On a good note, I was seen very quickly and the staff at the hospital were lovely 

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> So, earlier today I thought I'd better pop out to Mercadona to get a few bits and pieces. There was a wet patch on the floor which I didnt see - until it was too late. I went crashing to the floor!! I was so embarrassed, I tried to stand up and pretend nothing had happened, as you do in these situations. But I couldnt the pain in my knee was excruciating. Anyway the staff came running up and got me to my feet, they took me out the back and put ice on my rapidly swelling knee. It was obvious that all was not well, so they called the medico who turned up, took one look at my knee and insisted I went to hospital. So they got me in an ambulance and off we went.... Anyway to cut a long story short, I have broken my knee and now have an ankle to thigh plaster on my leg - for six bloody weeks!!! My car is in mercadona carpark and my husband is in the UK.
> 
> On a good note, I was seen very quickly and the staff at the hospital were lovely
> 
> Jo xxx


On a better note you could sue them!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> On a better note you could sue them!


OOOOHHH YES! HOW?????? Cos now I've finally got home, its dawning on me that I'm well and truly stuffed!! I cant even get into the front of a car - even if it was here and not in Mercadonas carpark! My OH is in the UK and we live in the middle of howhere - I cant even get to the loo without help FFS!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> OOOOHHH YES! HOW?????? Cos now I've finally got home, its dawning on me that I'm well and truly stuffed!! I cant even get into the front of a car - even if it was here and not in Mercadonas carpark! My OH is in the UK and we live in the middle of howhere - I cant even get to the loo without help FFS!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


OMG

can you all go back to the UK for the summer - or can an adult come to Spain to help you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> OMG
> 
> can you all go back to the UK for the summer - or can an adult come to Spain to help you?


I dont know what to do! OH is trying to get a flight over tomorrow and I have another one of my daughters coming over in a week. I'm not a good patient and I think I'll be removing this bloody great plaster before too long - its itchy and hot and cos its set straight, I have trouble putting it anywhere and of course my knee really hurts! I learnt a new Spanish word "duele"!!!!!! and the nurses learnt a few british expletives from me when they were putting the plaster on lol!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> So, earlier today I thought I'd better pop out to Mercadona to get a few bits and pieces. There was a wet patch on the floor which I didnt see - until it was too late. I went crashing to the floor!! I was so embarrassed, I tried to stand up and pretend nothing had happened, as you do in these situations. But I couldnt the pain in my knee was excruciating. Anyway the staff came running up and got me to my feet, they took me out the back and put ice on my rapidly swelling knee. It was obvious that all was not well, so they called the medico who turned up, took one look at my knee and insisted I went to hospital. So they got me in an ambulance and off we went.... Anyway to cut a long story short, I have broken my knee and now have an ankle to thigh plaster on my leg - for six bloody weeks!!! My car is in mercadona carpark and my husband is in the UK.
> 
> On a good note, I was seen very quickly and the staff at the hospital were lovely
> 
> Jo xxx


OMG Jo!!
OK who put the curse on you, 'cos you've obviously been jinxed this year??!!

I'm SO sorry to hear about this and wish I was closer to be able to help you out. As it is, please tell me if there's anything I can do I dunno, translating or making phone calls in Spanish or sending good vibes, or look after you and family for a weekend, ????

As you say, the good thing is that you got the right attention quickly. The bad thing is that the damned thing happened in the first place.

Make sure your son and daughter make a big fuss of you, especially your son who should be sympathetic...

Here's the first batch of good vibrations


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

First of all (as ever!) calm, calm,calm.
Next, everything has an advantage to it...... now I know your first reaction will probably be two words......the second of which will be "off" but hear me out.

You must admit to having an occasional rant on here about how you run about after everyone..... well now is the perfect time for revenge....... and, done properly, it could be....even in your condition...... rather satisfying.

When you get the "are you ok" phone calls, forget the "I'm ok, I'll manage" bollox....you tell 'em you're completely knacked & they better get 'emselves over here or else! Lead them a merry dance & milk it for all it's worth..... you've done enough running around after them....... now it's their turn...... and woe betide anyone who doesn't come up to scratch........ just get it done...... I defy you to tell me that it wouldn't be fun.....or at least take your mind off the obvious.

Just a thought but whatever you decide, just gan canny eh:kiss:

And if there's owt we can do then shout up:yo:



Doggy


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> ... I think I'll be removing this bloody great plaster before too long - its itchy and hot and cos its set straight, I have trouble putting it anywhere and of course my knee really hurts! Jo xxxx


Whatever you do don't mess with the plastercast. Knee ligament damage takes a long time to heal at the best of times. And, if you are thinking of compensation then taking the plaster off won't help your case.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its a "fractura de rodilla izquierda" according to the paperwork, which I'm assuming is fractured left kneecap???? Anyone know what this means??? "INGUINOPELVICA. Poca colaboración de la paciente movimiento" - (pain in the @rse patient I expect!!!)

Thanks you PW for your kind words and yours doggy, I've started the nagging process with the kids, who have been great so far. Ruby was with me when it happened and she was great, wheeling me around the hospital, translating, organising the taxi home, jacks lent me his crutches. My friend is coming round in the morning for a coffee and to help and OH is flying in tomorrow morning too

Jo xxx


----------



## Quetzal (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to here about your accident. Best wishes to speedy recovery.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Aww Jo what a calamity and the kneecap is one of the most painful places to break hope you are not in too much pain but you must rest and do as the doctor orders and no trying to be brave.
Maidenxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jeez Jo ... It must be a mods thing ......... I fracture my skull and you break your knee. Shall we sue Bob!

Mercadonna have those stupid cleaning machines running around all the time, and they leave a stream of water behind them. I've nearly been run over twice.

Hope you get sorted quickly


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> First of all (as ever!) calm, calm,calm.
> Next, everything has an advantage to it...... now I know your first reaction will probably be two words......the second of which will be "off" but hear me out.
> 
> 
> ...


Get well soon Jo. And take it easy. But before you do, tell me how to delete the above.
Nik will be coming out of hospital in the next few days, my ar** will be in it's own little sling. You know the sort of thing, dusting not up to scratch. Too many creases in the ironing. HOW much did I pay for a loaf?
She on the other hand will not need any encouragement from the likes of Doggy. 

Get fit NOW!:confused2:

Derek


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Derek H said:


> Get well soon Jo. And take it easy. But before you do, tell me how to delete the above.
> Nik will be coming out of hospital in the next few days, my ar** will be in it's own little sling. You know the sort of thing, dusting not up to scratch. Too many creases in the ironing. HOW much did I pay for a loaf?
> She on the other hand will not need any encouragement from the likes of Doggy.
> 
> ...


Derek, you need to back away from the PC, pick up the hoover, the duster and get the ironing board out!!!!!!! And then you can post some useful tips on here for my husband who is flying over here as we speak to take over the domestic duties!!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

ah Jo - sorry to hear about that love.  Don't rush it - agree completely with Doggy and I'm afraid you've got no choice - you have literally got to do NOTHING!!! Let them all take care of you (even if you are a terrible patient ) - they know where the fridge, hob and hoover is, they can get you to the bathroom, hell they even know how to pour you a diet coke and light you a ***. Just take it easy hon, OK???

Take care. xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> ah Jo - sorry to hear about that love.  Don't rush it - agree completely with Doggy and I'm afraid you've got no choice - you have literally got to do NOTHING!!! Let them all take care of you (even if you are a terrible patient ) - they know where the fridge, hob and hoover is, they can get you to the bathroom, hell they even know how to pour you a diet coke and light you a ***. Just take it easy hon, OK???
> 
> Take care. xxxx


but they're not old enough to go & buy them for her


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

hahaha - I meant the older ones!!! They'll have to a stock up in Gib for her.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> Derek, you need to back away from the PC, pick up the hoover, the duster and get the ironing board out!!!!!!! And then you can post some useful tips on here for my husband who is flying over here as we speak to take over the domestic duties!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxxx


Not the advice I wanted, 'spose it's what I expected. Wimmin sticking together. I was ironing at 7am. Not brill, cos it's an age since I was a squaddie. And being married to a cracker like Nik, I haven't been allowed to do much, domestic science stuff. (Shows my age, you girlies did DS. We did manly stuff wiv wood)
The hoover's a Dyson. Bl***y dangerous thing that. Need O levels in physics, mechanics or somat.

Stay safe, take easy, tho' not too easy.

Derek
Backing away from the '****r. Going to Tesco's. Shopping :confused2:


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Jo,
I'm so sorry to hear your terrible news.. 
If there's anything I can do please do get in touch. 

Lynn
x


----------



## Jewel003 (May 24, 2010)

What a way to start off the summer  On a better note, thankfully (though painfully, I know from personal experience that a knee is a VERY sore and delicate part of the body) it wasn't your head you fell on. If you had, best case scenario would have been a concussion, which means lying in a dark room for several weeks, worst case scenario....well.....lets not go there. 

If you haven't notice this is my way of trying to cheer you up!

As already said on here, DO NOT remove your cast, knees are very delicate and if you do not let it rest and heal, you could and most likely will end up with a knee you can't do anything with like, sports, walking up and down stairs etc....

So be patient, enjoy any and all pampering/help you can get and try to relax.

Take care!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

So sorry about that Jo--what a sh*t!I suspect it's bony injury-at least that's better than wrecking your knee ligaments which can take ages to heal and give you a stable knee. Long knitting needles are good for scratching under POP-but no fun in this heat!
I'm not too far away in Carratraca-up the A357.If there's anything I can do please let me know.You are certainly going to be left with a very stiff knee after the POP is off-wearing my physio. hat I'll gladly start you on knee flexion later. Lx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

INGUINOPELVICA. = Inguinal Pelvic, try searching on google.

Poca colaboración de la paciente movimiento = Little collaboration of the patients movement.

fractura de rodilla izquierda = a fracture to the left knee

All medical terms of which I am completely ignorant. 

When I had my arm in plaster a knitting needle was a wonderful instrument to scratch with.

Get well soon,

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Its not been pleasant wearing the thing today and yes I could do with some long knitting needles cos I have a rash on my legs from my chlorine allergy (I went in the pool when my visitors were here!!!) My husband is here tho, which psychologically makes me feel better! Just not too sure where we go from here, I cant walk far or drive, he cant stay indefinitely....... In fact I'm feeling really miserable today and its so damn hot!

BTW Zilly, my son has just about recovered from tearing his cruciate ligament (that was a performance during the winter too). we're not good with knees in our house LOL, but it means that we've got some crutches knocking around that I've been using

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> INGUINOPELVICA. = Inguinal Pelvic, try searching on google.


I think thats cos I kinda did the splits when I fell (it wasnt a graceful fall!!), but yes, I was finding it difficult to move the way they wanted me to when they put the plaster on - in fact I was a bit difficult, they say nurses make the worst patients! 

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Take it easy & get well soon!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Doesn't sound too good when you don't know what injury you have actually done!You could have done one of a multitude of injuries.Is there any way of clarifying what your injury actually is?.I'd have thought fibreglass would have been a kinder option for you-are you meant to be non-weight bearing?That's really tricky with a full length POP.
I bet you are p*ssed off.Must be truly miserable.
I'd find a solicitor ASAP re compensation if possible.Mercadona are vast and very rich and I suspect would -if possible-settle out of court. Lx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zilly said:


> Doesn't sound too good when you don't know what injury you have actually done!You could have done one of a multitude of injuries.Is there any way of clarifying what your injury actually is?.I'd have thought fibreglass would have been a kinder option for you-are you meant to be non-weight bearing?That's really tricky with a full length POP.
> I bet you are p*ssed off.Must be truly miserable.
> I'd find a solicitor ASAP re compensation if possible.Mercadona are vast and very rich and I suspect would -if possible-settle out of court. Lx


It says on the paperwork its a "fractura de rodilla izquierda" which I'm assuming is fractured left kneecap???? And "INGUINOPELVICA. Poca colaboración de la paciente movimiento, which I believe means thigh injury and "the patient was unco operative cos it hurt to move????" I've got the xray piccies here and you can see what looks like a chip with a couple of lines running from it.

And yes, I'm incredibly p*ssed off. Its so hot and its so itchy and heavy! I've just been told that I've been hell to live with today lol!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Where is the chip?Rodilla -to my knowledge-just means knee.To fracture your patella you really need to land full force onto it with your body weight behind it.Could you try some anti-histamines to settle the chlorine rash and make you more comfortable?
Inguinal means related to your groin.
I'd be evil if it happened to me in this heat...... Lx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zilly said:


> Where is the chip?Rodilla -to my knowledge-just means knee.To fracture your patella you really need to land full force onto it with your body weight behind it.Could you try some anti-histamines to settle the chlorine rash and make you more comfortable?
> I'd be evil if it happened to me in this heat...... Lx


The chip is on the bit where you would land if you fell - sorry, didnt mean that to sound sarcastic, difficult to explain it any other way - sort of at the bottom, where the knee would be on the ground if you knelt. Actually I've just asked my son, Dr Jack lol who, after his dealings with knees etc said the chip is at the bottom of the patella and looks like the lines (cracks??) go right thru??????. I did land with a bump

and yes, I'm evil too apparently. Dont tell anyone, but while the family have been playing outside and having a water fight, I've been chipping away at the top of the plaster, I've managed to cut about two inches of it - I couldnt stand it so tight at the top, I couldnt get my skewer in to scratch

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zilly said:


> Where is the chip?Rodilla -to my knowledge-just means knee.To fracture your patella you really need to land full force onto it with your body weight behind it.Could you try some anti-histamines to settle the chlorine rash and make you more comfortable?
> Inguinal means related to your groin.
> I'd be evil if it happened to me in this heat...... Lx


it does - inguina pelvica means groin strain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> it does - inguina pelvica means groin strain


I did kinda do the splits and bent my toes back on my other foot, banged my elbow and I think I've sprained my wrist too . I'm covered in bruises. I think I'm going thru the "feeling sorry for myself" phase now  So My OH is gonna try and get me into the back of our borrowed car and take us all out for an icecream! I had to lasso my foot with my knickers to get them on FFS !

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Ouch!!!! At least 6 weeks in POP should heal that-but your knee will be very stiff afterwards!! Sorry!In the UK sometimes they wire fractured patellas-but if the patella is not in fragments then no need.
Guess you need several glasses of wine--I'm SO sorry!
If there's anything I can do then let me know---good luck Lx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

P.S-- a 'helping hand'-like stroke patients use for getting things could be a big help for retrieving things from the floor etc! Lx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Jo you poor sausage, but on a selfish note you'll be on here so much more to help us all !!!!!

Hope you don't get too frustrated xx


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

So sorry to read today of your accident! Absolutely force yourself to take it easy!

And really, I agree with the people who have advised getting onto Mercadona for some compensation - imagine if you worked in a paid job - who would be compensating you for your time off from that? You have to look after your family etc etc, and will have to make arrangements to manage while you are incapacitated - I think Mercadona should be stumpin' up some cash (or at least a butler / housecleaner / general servant type situation) to wait on you hand and foot!

Otherwise I am sure Mercadona will be breathing a sigh of relief that you just went away and didn't bother them again.

Poor thing! I can imagine how awful it is with the heat and the plaster! Thinking of you


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's really awful....don't try to do too much too soon, however frustrated you feel. Knees are extremely important!!
I don't know how compensation works here but you really should contact a lawyer. Our local Mercadona often has wet floors and it really is irresponsible of them not to at least put one of those yellow warning thingies you see on wet floors in the UK.
So...take it easy. I'm sure you'll get all the help you need - if not, moan like hell!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG you poor thing the embarrassment alone is enough, but the pain and discomfort surpass it very soon. I hope you start to feel more comfortable soon, take care of you.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh Jo, we just logged in again and saw your thread. So so sorry to hear what happened. We hope you are beginning to recover and have all your domestic arrangements in hand by now. Please do let us know if we can do anything for you like shopping or whatever, it's only 40 mins from here to you. You may have our number from the pm when we arrived? Or if you know of a day when you are going to be on your own, we can come and keep you company, play scrabble or whatever. maybe a game of 'Twister' ! Oh yeh 
When you are mobile, you re due to come and visit Mijas.

Take care,

B&P


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> On a better note you could sue them!


I'd give it some serious thought. A friend of mine tore shoulder ligaments very badly at Carrefour slipping on a cabbage leaf or similar - they offered 3000 euros which she accepted - and that was just for asking and without a lawyer .....but don't leave it too late.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I went back to Mercadona yesterday. The staff were so lovely, they all wanted to sign my plaster!!! Anyway, I filled in the libro de reclamacion and they've told me that their head office in Valencia will be in touch by phone within two weeks. No compensation was mentioned, but I got the impression that this was why head office would be phoning!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I popped into our local Mercadona last night and ....there was a pool of water in the aisle by the fish counter. 
I now tread with extreme caution, eyes down for potential hazards.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I went back to Mercadona yesterday. The staff were so lovely, they all wanted to sign my plaster!!! Anyway, I filled in the libro de reclamacion and they've told me that their head office in Valencia will be in touch by phone within two weeks. No compensation was mentioned, but I got the impression that this was why head office would be phoning!!???
> 
> Jo xxx


I went to Mercadona today to get a supply of their multicereales bread (OH has given up on the bread making as we're in full oposiciones exam mode) and they were going around with the bloody cleaning machine. Kept well away from it and it's trail I can tell you!! I did inpect a little bit though and there was very little water trail and the shop seems to have a good non slip surface. Something to check out in your local super market, especially if you have mobility problems.

Hope you're doing OK Jojo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They dont seem to care here do they. Leaving a wet floor without a big notice in the UK would be a sackable offence! I guess really I prefer the way it is in Spain, and thats why I feel guilty about trying to claim for compensation - cos ultimately it was my fault for not looking properly. I also hate the litigation culture in the UK, I'm being a hypocrite, but then its costing me and my OH money cos he has to be here to help with the school run, kids, shopping etc. Mind you I've got another one of my grown up daughters coming at the weekend, altho she's not known for her sympathy or helpfulness!!!!

jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> They dont seem to care here do they. Leaving a wet floor without a big notice in the UK would be a sackable offence! I guess really I prefer the way it is in Spain, and thats why I feel guilty about trying to claim for compensation - cos ultimately it was my fault for not looking properly. I also hate the litigation culture in the UK, I'm being a hypocrite, but then its costing me and my OH money cos he has to be here to help with the school run, kids, shopping etc. Mind you I've got another one of my grown up daughters coming at the weekend, altho she's not known for her sympathy or helpfulness!!!!
> 
> jo xxx


Jo, seriously, it was *not* your fault. I know what you mean about feeling guilty about claiming compensation and the litigation culture in the uK, even worse in the US, but it's more their fault than yours. It's costing you a LOT of money, a lot of pain and and a lot a hassle. And hopefully Mercadona will learn their lesson and will change their cleaning procedure in all their shops. If you feel up to it, that should be one of your stipulations.
Also please make sure you know what's happening because there may be a time limit for claiming compensation...


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Get well soon hun. 

It is pouring with rain in London today so if it makes you feel any better at all at least you have the sun and nice weather while you recouperate


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I popped into our local Mercadona last night and ....there was a pool of water in the aisle by the fish counter.
> I now tread with extreme caution, eyes down for potential hazards.


You passed up the opportunity to throw yourself on the floor & claim then ?


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

jojo said:


> They dont seem to care here do they. Leaving a wet floor without a big notice in the UK would be a sackable offence! I guess really I prefer the way it is in Spain, and thats why I feel guilty about trying to claim for compensation - cos ultimately it was my fault for not looking properly. I also hate the litigation culture in the UK, I'm being a hypocrite,
> 
> jo xxx


Ah well, if they call you and offer a few thou you can simply say it was all your fault - that they are really nice etc etc. Or.......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> You passed up the opportunity to throw yourself on the floor & claim then ?


I'm not very good at that sort of thing, unfortunately...
If I had been and there were a compensation culture in the CR I'd be rich....pavements were like minefields, no such thing as sanding or salting roads and pavements in snow and icy conditions, no street lights and there was a hole approximately 2m deep and a metre across in the road near us that remained unattended to for a couple of months.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Haven't been on here for a week or so, so I've only just read this thread. Get well soon JoJO, or at least as soon as your knee will let you. BUT treat it with respect because knee injuries can come back to haunt you if you don't let nature take it's course.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Jo,
sorry to hear about your accident but do try to make the most of your children's help. And try to over exaggerate the pain as much as possible so that they will feel guilty enough to do that bit more. Think Pesky's right about compensation. You should try to claim, so that they hopefully will make more of an effort next time to ensure the floors are safe, or at least put out a sign to warn you, and also so no other poor person takes a fall and breaks some bones there!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had a few issues with the plaster cast so had it removed the other day. Cos my knee didnt hurt that much, I convinced myself that they had made a mistake at the hospital and that it wasnt broken but just a sprain. However, I went to a private hospital today hoping and assuming that they'd confirm my thoughts and I'd be free off the plaster cast. Sadly, they didnt! They explained exactly what I'd done and why it is imperative that I keep my leg in a plaster/splint for at least four weeks. I have broken my knee and it wont hurt, unless I pull on the tendons behind it, so they must be kept still or they will pull the break apart and I'll need surgery. However, rather than put a new plaster cast on, I now have a splint, which is more comfortable and I can take it off for short periods as long as I dont move without it!!?

I've still not heard from Mercadona, but I've been told they have a maximum of two weeks before they must get in touch with me!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

get in touch with them and say if they don't make an offer of some sort the next contavt will be from a lawyer and local newspapers. that will get their attention


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

demand food for life!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Jo,
The splint sounds more comfortable. Hope it's right !!
If i were you I'd get in touch with the OMIC who should be able to tell you all the ins and outs of your problem. Here are two that are near you. Get your son, daughter, neighbour to phone or PM me

*OMIC* - Oficina Municipal De Informacion Al Consumidor‎








Plaza Blás Infantes, 1, 29620 Torremolinos‎ - 952 379 410‎

*OMIC* - Oficina Municipal De Informacion Al ConsumidorDirección:
Plaza de Austria, S/N
29631 Benalmadena
952 576 619


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Hi Jo,

So sorry to hear of your accident, hope your up and about soon


----------

